# Windows 7 Wifi help



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just installed windows 7 with all updated drivers and obtained a "Arris" telephony modem and linksys wireless-g router for my setup. the computer will not pick up any wifi signal and displays this message "The connection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the internet is broken" and it says the DNS server is not responding. Anyone one have any idea to my problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello geeksquad09,

Have you tried a wired connection to the router?

Please try to Power Cycle your devices.

Report back please.


----------



## irdaneel (Jan 11, 2011)

It probably shouldn't be this way, but my cable modem must be the last unit to power on even though it is first in the system. It then refreshes all the connections and passes the internet connection through. Don't know why, but it seems pretty consistent that it needs to be the last device to be powered up.


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> Hello geeksquad09,
> 
> Have you tried a wired connection to the router?
> 
> ...


Yes i tried a wired connection and still noting. When i look down at the linksys thing on my task bar, it says " no internet access" but it says im connected


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

geeksquad09 said:


> I just installed windows 7 with all updated drivers and obtained a "Arris" telephony modem and linksys wireless-g router for my setup. the computer will not pick up any wifi signal and displays this message "The connection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the internet is broken" and it says the DNS server is not responding. Anyone one have any idea to my problem


What do you mean by obtained? Did the cable company come in and INSTALL it, or did you buy these items hook them up and think they would work that way?

The telephony modem or Emta, has a set of green lights on the front, as the ones labeled ds [downstream] and us [upstream] solid?

Can you pull up 192.168.100.1 when wired, and if so what does it show?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please provide an ipconfig /all of your computer while it is wired directly to the Router:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> Please provide an ipconfig /all of your computer while it is wired directly to the Router:
> Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Corey>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Corey-PC
Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-37-BD-39-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-98-09-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:18b2:7d24:d:a932:16d9:5e19:ea0f(Pref
erred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::d:a932:16d9:5e19:ea0f%2(Preferred)

Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:18b2:7d24:d:6034:8afb:b56:1dc2(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a932:16d9:5e19:ea0f%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.178.125.36(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 15, 2011 12:14:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 17, 2011 12:01:43 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.178.124.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.38.210
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335552278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-90-38-0A-00-1F-16-98-09-61

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{395FA28E-914C-4A68-82F3-815848E023D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{775C36C2-9030-4894-862D-9F57B3BA2221}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:20a4:11ef:e74d:82db(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20a4:11ef:e74d:82db%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:18b2:7d24::18b2:7d24(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The info. below doesn't seems to be coming from your Router.
Please verify that the network cable coming from the Modem is plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port and not the LAN Port.


> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.178.125.36(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 15, 2011 12:14:37 AM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 17, 2011 12:01:43 AM
> ...


Let's remove all the Tunnel Adapters and ISATAP:

Disable IPV6=> Simple Way to Disable IPv6 in Windows Vista

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager (Windows 7 Device Manager - How to Access Device Manager From the Command Prompt in Windows 7)
From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish.

Followed by TCP/IP and Winsock Resets in this order:
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Restart the computer after and test your connection again.

Please update us with your progress.


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> The info. below doesn't seems to be coming from your Router.
> Please verify that the network cable coming from the Modem is plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port and not the LAN Port.
> 
> Let's remove all the Tunnel Adapters and ISATAP:
> ...


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]

Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have tried to connect?


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> Have tried to connect?


yes didnt work


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are all the network cables plugged in to the right Ports as I have suggested in Post #8?


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> Are all the network cables plugged in to the right Ports as I have suggested in Post #8?


yes sir


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I need to verify how is your Arris Modem connected to the Linksys Router? I know this question had been asked, I need to confirm again.

Do you have DHCP enabled in your Linksys router?

Please do another *ipconfig /all* of your computer while it is plugged in directly to your Linksys Router's LAN Port. Post the results here please.


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is with the modem plugged into the wireless router and the laptop plugged into the LAN port on the router. 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Corey-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-37-BD-39-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-98-09-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a932:16d9:5e19:ea0f%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 23, 2011 12:19:06 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 24, 2011 12:19:06 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335552278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-90-38-0A-00-1F-16-98-09-61

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wifi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-C4-7D-7F-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{395FA28E-914C-4A68-82F3-815848E023D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{775C36C2-9030-4894-862D-9F57B3BA2221}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{749CB9C9-6801-4942-B051-FAB2EBD499FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your wired or LAN connection looks good. 


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
> troller (NDIS 6.20)
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-98-09-61
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> ...


However, your wireless connection doesn't looke good at all.


> Wireless LAN adapter Wifi:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> ...


Post# 8 - Did you follow my advice on how to remove the ISATAP and 6To4 Adapters? I still see them in your ipconfig /all info.

Also, is this a laptop or desktop? Do you have a wireless manager installed to connect or enable your wireless connection?

Please post your progress.


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> Your wired or LAN connection looks good.
> 
> However, your wireless connection doesn't looke good at all.
> 
> ...


Its on a laptop, i have no wireless manager
i couldnt find a way to remove the ISATAP and 6To4 Adapters:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please re-read the instruction that I have provided to you in *Post# 8*, it's very clear. That might be an issue and can be a possible resolution to your issue.


> i couldnt find a way to remove the ISATAP and 6To4 Adapters


----------



## geeksquad09 (Jan 14, 2011)

2xg said:


> Please re-read the instruction that I have provided to you in *Post# 8*, it's very clear. That might be an issue and can be a possible resolution to your issue.


did everything you said, restarted the computer still no luck



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Corey-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PdaNet Broadband Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-37-BD-39-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wifi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-C4-7D-7F-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e568:2305:2819:e429%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 23, 2011 4:28:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 24, 2011 4:28:56 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218109892
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-90-38-0A-00-1F-16-98-09-61

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{395FA28E-914C-4A68-82F3-815848E023D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{749CB9C9-6801-4942-B051-FAB2EBD499FB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please log on to your router's Config page and see if this MAC Address is being filtered,
00-26-37-BD-39-42. Remove the MAC filtering if it's enabled.

Verify that these Network Services are all Started. Control Panel\System and Security\Administrative Tools\Services.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------

